# I've got my color scheme, help me pick out fish



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

Everytime i think of what i want, i get incompatble fish, so alittle help from you guys would be sweet.

Heres what i want. Orange and Blue fish, orange prefered. Hardy fish that are easy to care and like or can handle a sandy substrate. Nothing too big (55 gallon tank) Theres a powerhead and an areator in there, so theres a pretty decent current going too. 

Fish i like

Clown Loach
Zebra Loach
Glowlight Tetra
Rummy Nose Tetra
Congo Tetra
Banded Gourami
Think Lipped Gourami
Red Sunset Gourami
Blue Gourami
Spotted Danio

Severum
Salvin's Cichlid
Electric Blue


thats all i can think of, any fish you think would work better,please let me see a pic. 

Of course i dont plan to put all those in one tank OMG no, but those are the ones that are the color i want and seem tough and easy to care for


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Are all the fish listed available to you (whether it be a LFS or online)? I'm asking because some are rather hard to find in my area, and while I'm not sure about other areas, making a stocking list that you cant get wouldn't be too helpful. 

But, I'll give some suggestions anyways. 

8 Rummynose tetras
6-8 Congo tetras
6 zebra loaches (clowns will eventually outgrow the tank and while they grow slow, I'm the kind of person that likes to buy fish that could live in my tank forever )
3 Red Sunset gouramis (1m/2f)
1-2 pairs of Blue Rams

I am assuming you can get female gouramis....some people can't. I've never attempted to keep more than one gourami in a tank, so I'd get more feedback on that. Males usually fight...especially dwarf gouramis. I'm not sure if you could get a group of mixed (different types) and they live peacefully....anyone else wanna give advice on gouramis?

If you can't get females and having more than one male in the tank doesn't work, then I'd get a single blue gourami. They get about 5 inches so bigger than the dwarves.

There isn't alot of orange in that stocking list though. Its kind of hard to do orange. Maybe replace the Rummynose tetras for some Flame tetras? They are reddish-orange.

Congos are gorgeous and Rummynose are my favorite tetras so I had to include both of them.  And glowlights IMO are rather boring...I have 7 and they don't school nearly as well as Rummies do.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

there are alot of pet stores neary buy (it helps when u look in the phone book) 98% of those fish i can get, surprsingly.

Redish orange would be ok too. Red is fine. I really want an orange/red and a little blue.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what size tank is it


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He posted its a 55 in the original post.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I've heard conflicting info when it comes to electric blues. Are they community fish or not?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

If by Electric blue you mean S. fryeri...they are not community fish. They are pretty aggressive fish and are too large for a 55g IMO.

I wouldn't mix African cichlids with community fish, except for Kribensis.

And if I'm not mistaken, Salvini's are extremely aggressive. 

If you want more blue in the tank, then I'd go with some Conchu Blue tetras (Boehlkea fredcochui) instead of the Congos...if you can find them. My local Petsmart had them, so they shouldn't be too hard to find. I think most places just label them as "blue tetras". They looked a little drab in the store in my area, but they should color up nicely.

Dwarf neon rainbowfish would fit in nicely. They are mostly blue with red on their fins.

If you can get the Rainbowfish, then you could go with a school of 6-8 of them, 6-8 Rummynose tetras, and maybe 4 Blue tetras. The blues will be fine in smaller groups. Then you could get a Red Sunset gourami and the loaches. 

I just love stocking other people's tanks. Can ya tell?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

if your looking for orange!!! Parkinsoni Rainbows 










or how about Cheeto eating Baboons!!










:chair: :lol:


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> 8 Rummynose tetras
> 6-8 Congo tetras
> 6 zebra loaches (clowns will eventually outgrow the tank and while they grow slow, I'm the kind of person that likes to buy fish that could live in my tank forever )
> 3 Red Sunset gouramis (1m/2f)
> 1-2 pairs of Blue Rams


That's a great stocking list, Kristin! Bravo!!!

If you like more orange, check out  this link . All of these platies are fairly readily available and could be used for your group. You could even mix and match colors in the group so long as you keep the 1 male/2 female thing.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

girth vader said:


> if your looking for orange!!! Parkinsoni Rainbows
> 
> 
> or how about Cheeto eating Baboons!!
> ...



OMG its so cute, those are some strange lookin scales! 

thanks guys, that helps, hopefully my Bio-Spira will be here tomorrow and i can start acclerating this a little


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Make sure you add some fish with the Bio-Spira. I'm sure you knew that already, but I wanted to remind ya. 

So have you decided on a stocking list yet?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Make sure you add some fish with the Bio-Spira. I'm sure you knew that already, but I wanted to remind ya.
> 
> So have you decided on a stocking list yet?


yep, they decided to get the baboons with the Cheetos!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Good choice! That will look nice as a centerpiece in the living room or wherever you want to put it!


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

i hope they dont fling poo like their landbound cousins, lol

UPS is bringing it tomorrow, as soon as it gets here, i'm putting it in the fridge and going rock hunting. I want to test it out before i add fish, i figure by wed. it will be ready if not sooner


----------

